# I finally purchased a Rhino..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I could never find one to rent so I purchased one..... It's has a 5 inch barrel...... It's everything they said it was...... Muzzle flip with .357 magnum was almost nil........ Shooting .38 special's is much like shooting .22's....

Trigger pull: 3 lbs single action
10 lbs double action

Did a quick trip to the range and didn't do bad but not great either..... I just wanted to see how the weapon preformed...... Will do more range time at another date......

Not a bad price either at $768.00........... Used my homemade targets.....






















​


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Good for you! I hope to hear periodic updates as the gun wears in and you get better with it. I think it's a unique design and it's about time somebody set us all on our ear by challenging the norm.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

A unique gun if nothing else, I may have to get one myself. 
Is there such a thing as too many guns?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like it. I did not know rhino's were cut for moon clips. I bought the 'original moon clip tool " for my moon clips works like a charm. Good looking gun , congratulations.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What beats me is why other revolver manufacturers do not embrace the concept especially with magnum models........ Granted there are more working parts but I feel that they are offset with the improved "on target" one will receive.........

I can't wait to do some more time at the range...........


----------

